# PanDigital reader



## marshacanham (Jul 30, 2010)

Has anyone bought it?  Used it?  What are your thoughts?  I had a chance to play with one last week, but only briefly, and it seems to have some excellent features, making it comparable to the Kindle, the Nook, even the iPad.  Thoughts?


----------



## mplested (Feb 20, 2011)

I actually have one of the Pandigital Novels and I like it. There are a few things I need to say about it first though to put it into perspective.

The software that came with mine only allowed me to read books purchased from the local bookstore. I wasn't able to add an application for Kindle or anything else. I finally put the SDK (Software Developers Kit) version of the operating system and then I was able to make it shine. I found the Kindle for android app as well as Kobo for Android. Those two things have really made the device work well.

I also have browser, email and a few other nice applications. The full color is also excellent. The only real downside is the battery life is comparatively poor. Only good for 4 - 6 hours depending on what I do. That being said, it is a full-featured tablet that lets me do everything a laptop can do (albeit, slightly slower). I like it as an inexpensive alternative to an iPad.

I hope that helps.


----------

